# GPL/LPG Andalucia Spain



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

We are currently staying at *Camping La Rosaleda* in Andalucia near *Cadiz*. Does anyone know where the nearest GPL service station to this site is?. We are staying for 4 months so hope there is somewhere close by.
Thanking you all in advance. 
Derek


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

LPG
Address:	Repsol 
Calle Opalo 
Region:	Andalusia 
Town:	Jerez de la Frontera 
Phone Number:	956347276

Hope this will help you, not far from you.

Bob


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Derek how are you finding Andalucia at this time of year ? weather etc and also what sort of time is it getting dark in comparison to the UK.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

when you go to Repsol ask the attendant for a pamphlet showing all the Repsol stations in Spain They all have them.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Sorry, don't know how to put a link on, but this might help;

http://www.gas-tankstellen.de/menu.php


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Derek its on the LPG database: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&op=display_results&sid=204

Olley


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Derek
the nearest is Jerez de la Frontera Los Albarizones D 
Estacion Servicio Gasauto (Repsol)
Calle Opalo E-11406 Jerez de la Frontera-Los Albarizones +34(0)956-347276 Mo-Fr 8-14+16-18, Sa 8-14.
We will be in La Rosaleda on the 28th December if you are still there look out for us in a small red Matiz with horses on!!!!

regards
Alex


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Andalucia is a large Area of Spain , the weather can be Snowing in Granada/sevilla and 26c in the Malaga or like tomorrow when its going to pee down for 3 days, Axarquia ,(my little bit) Cadiz is the atlantic side, colder than the med side , best weather in Europe is from motril to Malaga


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Brian, this is our first trip to Spain in the motorhome & so far have loved every moment. Arrived in Andalucia 12th October stayed at Camping Cabopino near Marbella for 12 nights. the weather was fantastic especially as we didn't have a summer back home. Temps mid to high 20's hardly any rain. Enjoyed the site although quite a few of the pitches are sloping so needed to dig the rear wheels in.

Arrived at La Rosaleda last saturday, very quiet here at the moment but the site is great, well laid out pitches excellent wc/shower blocks. 1k walk to local town &/or beach. It's a little more windy here than on the med & a deg or 2 cooler, expecting rain tonight & will last for 3/4 days!. Folk who have been here before say this is unusual, seems that the whole of europe is cooler & wetter than usual.
Derek


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> LPG
> Address:	Repsol
> Calle Opalo
> Region:	Andalusia
> ...


Hi Derek try this:

GPS Lat 36 o 39 ' 51 .23" N thats 36 degrees
and

Long 6 o 6' 47 .32" W 6 degrees

Hope it helps. Bob.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

A chap on this forum [Paulo Silva] helped me find LGP/GPL in Portugal, he also sent me this excel sheet which has various Spanish gas locations [there are two/three pages to this file.

hth

wilse


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Degzy said:


> Hi Brian, this is our first trip to Spain in the motorhome & so far have loved every moment. Arrived in Andalucia 12th October stayed at Camping Cabopino near Marbella for 12 nights. the weather was fantastic especially as we didn't have a summer back home. Temps mid to high 20's hardly any rain. Enjoyed the site although quite a few of the pitches are sloping so needed to dig the rear wheels in.
> 
> Arrived at La Rosaleda last saturday, very quiet here at the moment but the site is great, well laid out pitches excellent wc/shower blocks. 1k walk to local town &/or beach. It's a little more windy here than on the med & a deg or 2 cooler, expecting rain tonight & will last for 3/4 days!. Folk who have been here before say this is unusual, seems that the whole of europe is cooler & wetter than usual.
> Derek


 Thanks whenever and wherever we go we are always told the weather is worse than usual for this time of year etc etc it must follow us around LOL what time is it getting dark ? I know they say we have global warming but it seems to me that Europe is getting cooler and wetter than usual.

Briar (not Brian LOL) female


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wilse I have just checked that S/S and about half of the GPS given are crap  middle of the desert or sea.

But on the bright side I have been able to verify and add 7 new sites to the LPG map, including Madrid, Barcelona and Zaragoza.

Just need one around Badajoz now.

Olley


----------



## 120034 (Feb 1, 2009)

*gas info*


Dear derek on your site Anita and Beat travel with caravan/van and 1/2 harleys.Anita speaks many languages fluently and I am sure would love to help with your gas query. Send our friends our love ivor and Sally she will be absolutely amased at this use of the laptop!!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Just came across this useful interactive map of LPG station in Spain:
spainautogas.com

It even has GPS coordinates.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Supernovas

Hi Sallz and Ivor
What a surprise..... We are neighbours to Brain here in La Rosaleda and he just came over to give us your regards.
Hope you are not burried in snow.
Here it is sunny but very windz have a good day

cheers
Anita


----------

